# WTB: CA18DET Wiring Harness



## Zushi (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi, I am in need of a full uncut CA18DET wiring harness(preferabbly off of a Silvia rather than 180). If anyone can help me out, please e-mail me at: [email protected] Thanks.


----------

